# Low-emmissivity glass



## austexjwlry (Jun 14, 2007)

We have a lot of new construction in our area. The contractors are just using huge backhoes and raking the buildings down! One building had a lot of windows that appeared to be this material with very thin Ag coating. Has anyone attempted to process a simular glass, or considered it?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 14, 2007)

If you can see through it, it has to be super thin. Probably a millionth of an inch, or less. Gold leaf is about 3.5 millionths. You can barely see through it if it's placed on glass with the sun behind it.


----------

